# My psychologist said I was too 'delusional' for a second appointment.



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Seriously, no joke..


----------



## timothy (Nov 25, 2010)

Least you found out (s)he is an idiot on your first visit


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, at least you don't have to invest any time in that fool, lol. Some of them are delusional since they think their degrees are worth a damn. Lazy ***.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

timothy said:


> Least you found out (s)he is an idiot on your first visit


Yes, true!

He practically just repeated everything I said, and what he said from his own opinions, I already knew, lol..


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

minimized said:


> Yeah, at least you don't have to invest any time in that fool, lol. Some of them are delusional since they think their degrees are worth a damn. Lazy ***.


Exactly!

They get these qualifications, and think they suddenly know mental illness perfectly. But, the more you think you know, is actually the less you know.

The fact is that, unless you suffer from it yourself, you'll never truly understand it.


----------



## timothy (Nov 25, 2010)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> Yes, true!
> 
> He practically just repeated everything I said, and what he said from his own opinions, I already knew, lol..


Ya I had a one like that before, didn't really open up to her about things because I didn't feel she'd understand. About the third time I said f it and told her how I thought and felt about things. Her response- "that's depressing"..real helpful.

I wouldn't let one bad one put you off though, eventually you'll find someone with experience that understands and has some insight, with a bit of luck even one you can have a laugh with


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

timothy said:


> Ya I had a one like that before, didn't really open up to her about things because I didn't feel she'd understand. About the third time I said f it and told her how I thought and felt about things. Her response- "that's depressing"..real helpful.
> 
> I wouldn't let one bad one put you off though, eventually you'll find someone with experience that understands and has some insight, with a bit of luck even one you can have a laugh with


Yeah, they can be seriously condescending at times, lol.

I hope so, because that's exactly what I need. The understanding, and the humour - the best combination!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Maybe he meant "delightful" and was afraid of developing feelings for you.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

truant said:


> Maybe he meant "delightful" and was afraid of developing feelings for you.


Lmao, I highly doubt that.. :lol


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

My experience of these 'professionals' is that when they don't know how to help you they claim you are "unhelpable". 

What you may have experienced here is some knob who is totally out of his depth and is just pushing his inadequacy back onto you.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

UKguy said:


> My experience of these 'professionals' is that when they don't know how to help you they claim you are "unhelpable".
> 
> What you may have experienced here is some knob who is totally out of his depth and is just pushing his inadequacy back onto you.


Yes, I think that's possible.

You live in the UK, like me. So, you'll know how awful the mental health service is here, as-well, lol.

They seem to never know what they're doing, and lots of them seem to not want to help, and want to get you out of appointments as soon as they can.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> Yes, I think that's possible.
> 
> *You live in the UK, like me. So, you'll know how awful the mental health service is here, as-well, lol.
> *
> They seem to never know what they're doing*, and lots of them seem to not want to help, and *want to get you out of appointments as soon as they can.


Absolutely. I made formal complaint about the service (or lack of) I received. Then in order to resolve the complaint they had me see a psychologist for an assessment and she basically misinterpreted and twisted everything I said. She then implied I had a personality disorder (I don't) before again denying me treatment and discharging me.

Recently I saw a psychiatrist who prescribed me a combination of medications which is completely contraindicated (can lead to death in the worse case scenario).

I've come to the conclusion the services are over-stretched and staffed by people that are either under qualified, uncaring or just plain incompetent. They don't do things properly and if you raise a complaint, even if you have solid evidence on your side, they will fob you off and imply you are crazy.

If I could afford it I would go privately for therapy. If I could write my own prescriptions I reckon I could do a better job at choosing the right drugs than the doctors have done so far.

The state of mental health care in the UK is terrible.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Psychologist or psychiatrist?

If you are delusional then it is true that the psychologist couldn't help you and would likely refer you to a psychiatrist (doctor).


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

UKguy said:


> Absolutely. I made formal complaint about the service (or lack of) I received. Then in order to resolve the complaint they had me see a psychologist for an assessment and she basically misinterpreted and twisted everything I said. She then implied I had a personality disorder (I don't) before again denying me treatment and discharging me.
> 
> Recently I saw a psychiatrist who prescribed me a combination of medications which is completely contraindicated (can lead to death in the worse case scenario).
> 
> ...


This doesn't surprise me for a second, mate. It just sucks that you had to go through that.. :blank


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Zack said:


> Psychologist or psychiatrist?
> 
> If you are delusional then it is true that the psychologist couldn't help you and would likely refer you to a psychiatrist (doctor).


The psychiatrist referred me to the psychologist.. :lol


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> Exactly!
> 
> They get these qualifications, and think they suddenly know mental illness perfectly. But, the more you think you know, is actually the less you know.
> 
> The fact is that, unless you suffer from it yourself, you'll never truly understand it.


they're all [email protected] idiots the lot of them

ive been going to see a therapist for depression recently and the only solution that they have for depression is to advise me to ''increase my activity''.

they gave me a weekly time table to fill in to see what my week looks like. then they told me to fill my time with things that i enjoy and things that are important to me.

i did what they asked and they then said ''how do you feel ? are you still depressed ?''. my reply was '' well i feel slightly better and my mood has imporved a bit but im still depressed''.

i told them ''if this is the only thing that you've got to offer then i dont thing that its going to fix my problem. their reply to that was ''WELL THIS IS THE ONLY THING THAT WE'VE GOT TO OFFER'' before promptly sending me on my way.

i tried explaining to them that the reason that im depressed is not because im not keeping active but because ive suffered from social phobia for years and i dont have a support system around me to help me to overcome it. i also explained that i have a lot of regrets because i have wasted my life cos of social phobia. they didn't want to listen though

i can't beleive that these people go through years of training and get a qualification only to tell someone to increase their activity in oder to overcome depression

its [email protected] scandelous


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

A professional should at least refer you to someone else they think might help or a second opinion if they are at a loss. Just saying you are too bad to help, goodbye forever. Is not anywhere near professional. It sounds like the guy shouldn't have a job. They do take it fairly seriously if you complain about a psychiatrist/psychologist to a higher power. I had this weird old guy who wasn't always appropriate, he believed sex drive was important to discuss with psychological patients, and he was reprimanded and dragged in front of the board so many times he finally got his own law degree. I think he ended up going in to a research a few years after I quit seeing him anyway. Not a bad guy but just odd and not really helpful. His ADD might have been part of the problem.


----------



## DeafBoy36 (Dec 12, 2009)

Well the best solution: Meet people who has SA or whatever you have in real life. They can give you TONS of insights you may not realize? Why? they have been through what you are going through.

I once asked my psychiatrist does he really understand what it is like to live with anxiety or depression? He admitted no, only from clinical perspective. So there you go: They DON'T GET IT. Only people who has gone through the experience will always get you.


----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

What is your diagnosis? To be labeled "delusional" sounds like a case of incompetency.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Might need a Psychiatrist for medication and a therapist trained in psychology to help with the actual treatment. Psychiatrists usually just diagnose and proscribe medication, as others have mentioned.

The first step, I'd say would be acknowledging you have a problem. From there trying to figure out what the problem is, for example "why" you're depressed, which often stems into older problems, or anxieties. For example social anxiety, or agoraphobia end up usually intertwined with depression and vice versa because of the social stigma associated with either. Sometimes it develops into worse "disorders" or those original disorders are the underlying problems which cause isolation and in turn depression or SA. Many times it's the person's own perceptions of themselves, which again is caused by traumatic experiences, childhood bullying, etc. can lead to PTSD or BDD.

But anyway, I'd say try to narrow down the problem, then visit a Psychiatrist to discuss the potential disorder or symptoms of it. They can usually tell you if you have it or don't through a series of questions, and your own behavior. Possibly prescribing medication to help deal with the problem, and suggesting either personal or group therapy. It's a process though more so, than a quick fix. In the end, it begins and ends with you though, and you actually "wanting" to accept help or change.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Delusional? Ouch :/ 

And yeah i agree with Deafboy.. only ppl who have walked down the same/ similar path as u can understand and help u with advice etc. 

Pfft .Clinical position my arse haha


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Does your psychiatrist also think you have delusions?


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> This doesn't surprise me for a second, mate. It just sucks that you had to go through that.. :blank


can I ask how you got referred to a psychologist anyway?

I've been pushing hard to get referred for some kind of in depth taking therapy and keep getting denied. All they offer is 6 weeks of CBT (ugh).

I was the pychiatrist hoping to get referred and it never got mentioned at the appointment, just got pushed more SSRIs :idea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, that's the second person on here to get mistreated by doctors this week.
That's a mess.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> The psychiatrist referred me to the psychologist.. :lol


Doctors love to play hot potato. They loaf their responsibilities onto other doctors, even if they aren't entirely sure who this 'other' doctor is. Doctor A says its not his job, its doctor B's job. Doctor B says its not his job, its doctor A's job. Sometimes it goes from A to B to C back to A and any other combination you can think of. One thing is for certain is that none of the doctors playing hot potato are doing any job and you are getting screwed as the patient.


----------

